# molli pregnant?



## The Best Out (Feb 5, 2009)

*molli pregnant? she gave birth*



Is she pregnant or she still have way to go?


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2009)

few more days i guess but move her early to prevent stress. 

cheers!


----------



## The Best Out (Feb 5, 2009)

Ty Zakk. Yesterday they were born around 1am luckily i was up xD. i got 10 frys.


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2009)

awsome dude! congrats on the fry!


----------



## GupLove (Mar 25, 2009)

I wanna see the babies!! Congrats on the fry!


----------



## The Best Out (Feb 5, 2009)

Sure ill post some pics in about 30 min or so


----------



## GupLove (Mar 25, 2009)

Yay "chants" we want fry! we want fry! LOL


----------



## The Best Out (Feb 5, 2009)

here they are small but hehehe well maybe in a week i can take a better picture of them xD does anyone know how much time takes to get their color (white).

Thanks!

EdIT : Ill take some better ones later i dont got much time now.


----------



## GupLove (Mar 25, 2009)

So cute!!!! I could squeeze the lovin out of them LOL.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2009)

lol GL.... TBO they get thier colors in about 2 weeks time or when they reach about 1/4th of an inch size....


----------



## The Best Out (Feb 5, 2009)

Thx ...=]


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2009)

any time man!


----------

